

Developer Hacks His Microwave Into The Microwave Of The Future - iwh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/11/raspberry-pi-microwave-hack/

======
benologist
AOL Content Farm Hacks "Show HN" into Article Of The Future

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6025221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6025221)

